# Shaving Supplies



## tobester (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Anyone know of any shops/stores in Dubai that stock a good range of traditional shaving products? By this, I mean old-school Double-Edged Safety Razors, Badger Hair Brushes, Shaving Creams, Shaving Soaps and a good selection of DE Razor Blades (Derby, Feather, Merkur etc...).

Any suggestions gratefully received.....


----------

